# Social security help



## freelancer (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey all, 

I'm new on here and have just been trying to find out info on how to go about getting out Social Security numbers but can't seem to pinpoint anything. 

Please do point me in the right direction if there is already a post on this!

We already have NIFs and our residencia.

I have been working freelance for a few months now and need to sort out tax, I live in Portugal but all my clients are scattered all over the world.

I have found the RV1009–DGSS form but have been told that this form is only for if you are employed in Portugal...?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Have a look through http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...469E-A38B-C9B1C05E5895/0/Manual_Inicio_PF.pdf for some clues.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in the same boat with clients in UK SA and the Gulf.

I'm meeting my accountant to see the way forward, but he has already told me that there are two ways, simple and not so simple.

Basically, simple means that the Finanças grant you a notional tax credit towards your business expenses without too much paperwork from your side (receipts etc).

The other way is to keep every scrap of paper to substantiate your business expenses.

I'll know more next week.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

freelancer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new on here and have just been trying to find out info on how to go about getting out Social Security numbers but can't seem to pinpoint anything.
> 
> ...




The form for a self employed person is here.

RV_1000_DGSS
http://www.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/39004/RV_1000_DGSS/6d8fdecc-3fa6-4d67-80b2-5db1b1a52f4e

You may also need

RV_1006_DGSS
http://www.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/38806/RV_1006_DGSS/d40ab4c2-9080-4bf9-a8ae-a772b43edc2b

and

RV_1017_DGSS
http://www.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/39068/RV_1017_DGSS/3b736718-7b97-47a3-9141-6149b7bf5b41


----------



## freelancer (Sep 14, 2016)

You are wonderful, thank you so much!


----------

